# TOTW on Sale



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Tractor Supply is having their annual PAW (Pet Appreciation Week) so Taste of the Wild (and other branded) large bags are $5 off! Also they have some events and encourage you to bring your pet in this Saturday. But most importantly, time to stock up.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info! We go through three bags a month, so any savings is good savings.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up SteelCity! I took Scout down there today to pick up her food and a few other things. She met a pony and I won a t-shirt and a gift card!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Snap! Eispanner, sounds like a sweet day. I picked up two bags during my day "off" when I had a million other things to do before leaving for the beach. Lol.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks SCD! We picked up a bag today- about $40 for a bag. Not too shabby!

Einspanner, sounds like you had a **** of a trip with gift cards and ponies! We definitely didn't have the same luck today, although we had quite a few people oogle at Haeden while we were there. As one woman is petting H's head while he's wagging his tail at her and asked if he was friendly? Him wiggling uncontrollably and nudging her hand would have been a hint I thought? She was pretty smitten with him though. Then again, who isn't smitten with a V?


----------

